# DREAM 15: Jake O'Brien vs Gegard Mousasi



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

vs


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

One million on O'Brien, he had a tough run against some tough guys in the UFC's HW division and Mousasi has shown horrible TD defense against Lawal. This is gonna be an upset because I think O'Brien can take this tourney.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Toxic totally random but why havent the MMA Events at the top of the page been updated since UFC 113??? Just curious.....:confused02: 100K on Obrien...he needs to come in and handle business quickly though....I just jinxed you Toxic....lets see if I can get to 5-16 out of the last 21 picks....hopefully this makes it 6-15...


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> Toxic totally random but why havent the MMA Events at the top of the page been updated since UFC 113??? Just curious.....:confused02: 100K on Obrien...he needs to come in and handle business quickly though....I just jinxed you Toxic....lets see if I can get to 5-16 out of the last 21 picks....hopefully this makes it 6-15...


I hope the jinx is over, I put 25% of my credits on Obrien, I been on a non-winning streak of late..
I should have bet the farm on Chris L., but I had already bet by the time I grew the balls to do it. Still won a bit on it though..


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Great so all the guys on losing streaks are agreeing with me :dunno:.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I behind Mousasi getting it together this time around, and wish I could help with CC's ? up there. :thumbsup:


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Great so all the guys on losing streaks are agreeing with me :dunno:.





dudeabides said:


> I behind Mousasi getting it together this time around, and wish I could help with CC's ? up there. :thumbsup:


 
Yes you have been jinxed and you still have a Sig bet with me too so dont forget when Chael loses to Silva, that Sig is mine for a month.....hehehehehe

Cant believe you took that bet......also WTF did u read my other question??? Duds is tryin to figure it out as well....:confused02:


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Pretty sure Mousasi is going to win the whole Grand Prix since Mo pulled out.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Mousasi with the quick guillotine:



> Round 1 – O’Brien shoots immediately, and Mousasi is able to stop the initial shot. O’Brien continues to push forward. Mousasi locks on a tight guillotine and finishes the fight standing.
> OFFICIAL RESULT Gegard Mousasi wins by submission (guillotine)


link


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

I should start waiting untill after the weigh-in before making large bets, on long shots anyway..


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

locnott said:


> I should start waiting untill after the weigh-in before making large bets, on long shots anyway..


I need this win more confidence than anything.....:confused05:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

F*** no wonder you two drug me down were you feeding O'Brien the damn cup cakes to?


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Toxic said:


> F*** no wonder you two drug me down were you feeding O'Brien the damn cup cakes to?


Nice ability to call a bad bet, I followed you and look what t got me, you owe me 1ook....serioisly.....Im not betting till I know the winners and can leverage my money......good lord I suck right now, and Ryan......your last 2 reco's have cost me dearly....not that u told me to take them, you just highly recommended.....:confused05:


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

I followed you guys as well this time..:confused05: see where it take me, God Lord! It would be nice if I get my million back as well^^^^


----------

